# Trimmed too close...now limping...what to do



## Judy7 (Mar 23, 2012)

Well, I did it...trimmed my Nubian's right front to close this morning...it bled...I tried to wait til it stopped bleeding before turning her back out on pasture which is somewhat muddy in spots. So tonight I notice she is limping slightly. 

Am I in trouble? Will she be ok? What can I put on it or do for her? 

I am new at all this. 

Thanks, Judy in Indiana


----------



## FarmerInaDress (Mar 15, 2013)

I did that once to a buck, and what I did was apply blood stop powder when it happened(cayenne works as well) and then sprayed it with blukote. He limped a bit for a week or so until it grew out.

Have you vaccinated for tetanus? If not, I would personally give tetanus antitoxin, to be on the safe side.

This same buck once stepped on a very old tourist/souvenir pin that had been buried somewhere in the pen for years. The pin went straight up into his hoof and he was limping badly. I soaked it in epsom salts and wrapped it with bandage and vet wrap along with tetanus antitoxin, per advice given here. There were some other good tips in that thread, such as booting a foot with a balloon. You can read it here: http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f186/puncture-wound-hoof-154756/

Chances are she will be just fine in a day or two.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I've done this, twice. Horrible feeling, but it happens. I blu-koted the hoof every day. Healed up very nicely.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

She'll be fine in a day or two. Hubby made a buckling bleed the day before a show one time. I was livid he was limping but fine the next day.


----------



## Judy7 (Mar 23, 2012)

So I should get her a tetanus shot? She is in milk will that matter? If I get the vet out should I might as well do my other two goats? Just wondering. 

Thanks for all your great responses. 

Judy


----------



## ThecrazygoatpeopleBurnett (Jun 10, 2014)

I have one Nubian doe that I have to meaningly wait until they are to long, so they won't bleed. When they bleed I give them some iron that I got from my vet. And depending on how deep the cut is I dip there foot in peroxide... Just to I don't no... Feel safe in mind! And flour! Just plain flour.  never bothered her to much but it's bad on the smaller ones.


----------



## FarmerInaDress (Mar 15, 2013)

Judy7 said:


> So I should get her a tetanus shot? She is in milk will that matter? If I get the vet out should I might as well do my other two goats? Just wondering.
> 
> Thanks for all your great responses.
> 
> Judy


I may be overly cautious with that, but if I have not vaccinated them with cd/t, then I personally do give a shot of tetanus antitoxin for protection. I don't think you need to call the vet out. You can get both the vaccine and the antitoxin without a prescription.

Some people don't vaccinate, others do. It is up to you. If you do a search there are tons of threads about it. Good luck with your girl.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

If it is a small cut, I don't think she should need the anti-toxin, but it wouldn't hurt to be careful. I didn't give it the times I accidentally cut. My one doe used to be really easy to make bleed - I have to wait longer to trim her hooves.


----------

